# Interested in Photographer's Rally?



## chadsdphoto (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm part of a group that is exploring the idea of a Photographer's Rally. We are trying to judge how many people would be interested in spending a long weekend in one of the U.S.'s most scenic areas with several national parks and monuments, a gigantic state park and many opportunities for great photos.

The concept would include photo opportunities with wildlife including a large buffalo herd, wild horses, antelope, deer, mountain goats, etc. Landscapes are available with an incredible variety, from mountains to prairies and badlands desert. Local attractions would provide special opportunities such as an historic steam train, ghost town tours and Native American dancers.

Tips from local pros, plus slide shows, exhibits and lectures may also be offered. Guided tours to some of the most scenic spots would be offered.

There would be no fee for participation, but each participant would pay entrance fees to parks and attractions on their own.

Just realized I probably hadn't made it clear that this would include special access for photographers and events, locations, etc. that are not normally available on an everyday basis.

Does this sound like something you'd be interested in? Any suggestions or questions are welcome. Like I say, this is only in the brainstorming phase at this time, but if there's a lot of interest, you will be hearing more in the future.

Thanks for any input you can give.


----------



## chadsdphoto (Mar 26, 2009)

Just giving this a little bump. 

Don't worry, we aren't asking anyone to commit to coming to our Photographer's Weekend at this point.  Here's a bit more detail -

This will be held in the Black Hills of South Dakota, home of Mount Rushmore National Memorial, Custer State Park (one of the largest state parks in the country), Crazy Horse Memorial, and also include Badlands National Park.

Right now we can't promise exactly what activities will be held, but it could include costumed reenactors on the 1880 Train steam engine, closeup wild horse viewing, cowboy gunfighter reenactors in a recreated western town, closeup opportunities with several dangerous reptiles in controlled situations, and many other unique opportunities.

Networking sessions with all photographers, plus slide shows, gallery exhibits and talks by well-known shooters are also planned.

If it sounds like something you would be interested in, reply here with your interest. We are just trying to work on the potential of the event right now. Specifics will come as the event is planned.

Thanks!


----------

